# New product from Lowrance!



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

Thats going to be a hot item!!

Look at the video and pricing!!:

http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Products/Elite/


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Agree, that will be a hot item this year.


----------



## Three Rivers Marine (Oct 30, 2012)

For the price and the features, it will be a great addition onto anybodies boat. 

Keith


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I like the concept a lot. I had just posted a thread about total pricing earlier. guess that answers part of my questions.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

thats an awesome unit and with a price you could really live with.
sherman


----------

